# Coyote hide



## Fulldraw84 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you know how to tube skin and flesh that's great, if not, you can just skin it like a deer and i always send my fox and coyotes to usa fox and fur to be tanned. I believe that they will flesh too.


----------



## Bigwookie009 (Oct 1, 2009)

Any idea what it costs to have someone do that?


----------



## Bigwookie009 (Oct 1, 2009)

Another question to throw out there, how much would it be for a full body mount, or a partial body mount. Basically I want something cool for my first bow kill. Post pics if any of you have anything coyote!


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2009)

I did a coyote with a kit ($40.00) from Gander mountain. Pretty easy, but I could have thinned the hide better. Its pretty stiff. 
I sent another out through a local taxidermist. $125.00, but MUCH softer.
I also did a deer using the Lutan F kit from Vandykes. About $80.00, but It will do a ton of hides. More involved, but if you might do more hides, I would recommend.
I believe a full body coyote was $575 and a pedastal mount was $275.
I didn't have room for a full body, and the hide was way to nice to chop up for a pedastal mount.
If you like to do it yourself, go for it! If not, spend the money and send it out.


----------

